# mosquitoes



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

I purchased Sawyer Insect Repellent from Cabelas. Spray it on your clothes and it keeps the mosquitoes away. Directions say it will last a long time on your clothes.

It worked so far.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Off makes a battery powered one that you wear it seemed to work for our grandddaudhder.


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

I've used the Off "clip on mosquito repellent" and ThermaCell repellent. They both work but the Sawyer seems to work the best without donating a pint of blood to mosquitoes. I was in the back 40 yesterday and it worked back there.

The best mosquito repellent is 20 degrees!!!


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

I've been thinking of getting a Flowtron BK-80D and just kill every flying insect that comes along. Anyone with any experience with this bug zapper?

Best,
TJ


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Set up a fan, they can't fly upwind....
and you'll be cool.


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

you've never seen Michigan mosquitoes....they have their name painted on their sides and flashing lights on the wing tips.

.


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

tj-lee said:


> I've been thinking of getting a Flowtron BK-80D and just kill every flying insect that comes along. Anyone with any experience with this bug zapper?
> 
> Best,
> TJ


 I have no experiance with this model, but from what ive learned, mosquitos are more attracted to CO2 than light.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

s-4,

I have read that as well. The Flowtron comes with a bait called Octenol, which is a strip of UV-activated bait. 

But reviews on Amazon say the Flowtron is effective and does not really need the bait. I'm getting the 40w unit and will test and report back here on effectiveness.

Best,
TJ


----------



## rntfrmme (May 23, 2013)

Mosquitos, what's that? Our heat and lack of humidity keeps most of our bugs hiding on the ground in Vegas.

Bill


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

The Flowtron 40W seems pretty effective against mosquitos. Not much left of them when they contact the bars but I have at least half a dozen confirmed mosquito kills based on corpus delicti. 

As s-4 mentioned they are more attracted to body heat but after 30 minutes or so the Flowtron puts out as much heat as a person, probably a bit more.

Best,
TJ


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I have been told the best way to keep bugs off your patio is to buy one of those bug zappers and give it to your neighbor. The bugs are then attracted to their property from yours.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Semper,

The zapper does attract the flying critters so location is key. You want it downwind from where you sit if possible and at least 20 paces or more from your chair. 

So far I'm liking the results with the Flowtron.

Best,
TJ


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

saw several ads that will cure the mosquito problem......snowblower, skidoo and driveway plowing


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

tj-lee said:


> I've been thinking of getting a Flowtron BK-80D and just kill every flying insect that comes along. Anyone with any experience with this bug zapper?
> 
> Best,
> TJ


I have always thought bug zappers were a terrible idea.
they *attract* bugs..so you end up with more than you had originally, you are bringing them in from all over, and they might not all end up being zapped..plus the zapping sound every 5 seconds can be highly annoying. IMO they make things worse, not better.

Scot


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Scottychaos said:


> I have always thought bug zappers were a terrible idea.
> they *attract* bugs..so you end up with more than you had originally, you are bringing them in from all over, and they might not all end up being zapped..plus the zapping sound every 5 seconds can be highly annoying. IMO they make things worse, not better.
> 
> Scot


That is why you buy one and give it to your neighbor!


----------

